# FOWLR Conversion



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone!

I currently have a 90gal freshwater and I want to make the change to a FOWLR. I current equipment (excluding Co2) is:
Eheim Ultra G160
Hydor inline heater
Turbotwist x3 UV filter (Maxi 400 for flow)
Maxi 600 powerhead
2x T5-HO Dual lamp (will change out rosette for blue light)
Coral life programmable power bar (day & night setting)

Looking into buying the AquaC Remoras Pro protein skimmer with prefilter and drain. Any opinions on this skimmer? I was also wondering if I should still run my Eheim? Been reading conflicting posts on other sites. 

I don't want to do a sump as I've been warned that the drilling for my tank may crack it and my current stand can't accomodate one.
Am I missing anything? Any advice?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We ran a 75 gallon FOWLR tank for a couple years with nothing more than what you have, with some variations. However you are walking a thin line with the dark side.......so welcome!
Can't comment on the skimmer..........


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Crayon said:


> However you are walking a thin line with the dark side.......so welcome!


I've been warned that saltwater is an addiction! I shall embrace the dark side!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

CamH said:


> I've been warned that saltwater is an addiction! I shall embrace the dark side!


It is. HONESTLY!! Saltwater or Herion.....take your pick.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

mmatt said:


> It is. HONESTLY!! Saltwater or Herion.....take your pick.


Heroin my picked , Salt is my pain :


----------

